# Fork Hits~~~By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have had my share of them my self..I have read a lot of posts of people getting fork hits lately

Charles has a excellent advice with a couple video's that maybe you should review if you have not

done so already....Thanks you Charles.....

Well now since it took me a bit too figure out if I was turning my wrist right or left or was pitching the

shooter forward..or just a bad release...too cause the ammo to hit the fork...

could it be the pouch to stiff being new leather? was it a uneven band set tied wrong?was it a straight

cut or tapper cut band(talking flatbands)...that is all I use ...My self I fould tubes to be to sloppy in the

hole of the shooter..causing the tubes to fly around..But this just me...So those who use tubes good for you...

As for my shooting this is what seems to work for me at this time....First I take a new pouch and soften it up... by twisting it up..pulling it..turning it .rolling it.work the holes good...rub in some neatsfoot oil..keep this up for at least 30 minutes..then wipe down the leather...now ready to tie the band set on the pouch

..this is what I found work the best so far..make a trough in the band set pointing up..place thru the new pouch hole & fold over say 1/2" pull it a tad & tie band I use a clinch knot with cotton thread..or a peace of latex balloon too make the tie..the make your fork tie...OTT or TTF Both ways are fine...

Like like too use TBG Single Tapper Band..3/4"x1/2" x8" ...you make what you like...

Here is a photo of the trough on the band sets....I tie all my band sets this way..As to dat I have not had any fork hits....if the trough on you band set is facing down to the out side of the band set..jut roll the pouch up & over to the forks to make a trough and load ammo & shoot....pull straight back pinching the ammo on each side in the center..(thumb & finger) not in front of ammo..there is No Need to tweak the pouch right or left(turning in to your cheek or way from cheek)...JUST PULL STRAIGHT BACK.........I don't know nothing about nothing with slingshots..only what seems to work for me to have fun shooting & killing tin cans.........Maybe this may help some one..AKAOldmiser


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks OM! I will try this method


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> .....make a trough in the band set pointing up...
> 
> ...place thru the new pouch hole & fold over say 1/2" pull it a tad & tie band...


 Oldmiser, I do not understand these parts of your description, mind to elaborate? Thank you!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for this great inspiration mate!

Have a nice day!

Luke


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

kobe23 said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > .....make a trough in the band set pointing up...
> ...


Look at the photo my friend...the trough is a v shape facing up ward..use your (new leather pouch) or old pouch from before..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I forgot too mention you can use this trough method on the flatbands for any shooter....works real well for PFS Shooters..

give it a try....Like I mentioned I just know what works for me is all..it may work for you as well...OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting your experience. I think Bill Hays has made a similar suggestion.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Charles said:


> Thanks for posting your experience. I think Bill Hays has made a similar suggestion.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I am not sure as too Bill Hays for any of his suggestions at the moment I have not seen any of his stuff for some time..But if so

I did not see it & would not take any thing away from some one..(if so then Bill I am sorry for not knowing this)..I sorta figured it out

on my own..Yes Charles there is somm much being posted now days it is hard to know what has been said by other's...

As for my self I would say this is not my idea ,,but say who the idea came from as a ref too subject.......

So if I did use this from MR.Bill Hays. I apologize for not knowing about the trough or V Shape of the band being up....Oldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting your experience. I think Bill Hays has made a similar suggestion.
> ...


No problems at all, OM!!! I did not intend to suggest priority. I was just pointing out that you are in very good company with your observations. It is always good to have these points explicitly stated and reinforced.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I tie my bands like bill hays does it usually works to the best for ke


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is how I have always tied my band sets. Frankly I do not like the other method. But that is why slingshots are awesome. Everyone does things their own way. But yes Oldmiser ... In my opinion.. you are doing it RIGHT!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonderfully and thoroughly explained.

Help from the ones who have been at it for awhile is usually the best advice to follow!

Thanks! O.M. for the post and clearly shown picture! We're fortunate to have you on the forum!

You cheer us all up!


----------

